# R.I.P. Chaplin Goetz



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

The chaplin in my son's brigade was one of 7 killed last week in Kandahar. This brings it close to home I think for them. I didn't get to meet him as I did the chaplin at Ft. Benning. 
Prayers for Chaplin Goetz and our troops. God bless them.


----------

